# Health warnings as September heats up in UK



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2016)

Health warnings have been made ahead of what could be the hottest September day in the UK for more than 50 years.

Temperatures in the upper 20Cs have been forecast in England until Friday, with London possibly reaching 31C (88F) on Tuesday, the Met Office said.

The East of England, the South East, and the East Midlands are also expected to have some of the hottest weather.

Public Health England and NHS England have both urged caution, saying the weather can pose a risk to health.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-37345436

Yup, already scorchio here in Southampton


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lovely and hot in central london. May go and eat my lunch down near the river outside the Tate Modern today.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 13, 2016)

Hot here in Essex!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 13, 2016)

Hot in Cambridge too!


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 13, 2016)

Just settled in the garden. There's some great perks to working unsocial hours


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 13, 2016)

Good grief, the nanny state again. 31 degrees is pleasantly warm, not a danger to society. Expect a hose pipe ban by Thursday...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2016)

Well, it's warm, but clouded over


----------



## Ljc (Sep 13, 2016)

Its comfy here by the east kent coast, toasty warm but not too hot


----------



## Pine Marten (Sep 13, 2016)

Far too hot for my taste . Roll on proper autumnal weather...


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 13, 2016)

16 degrees and sunny up here. Better up my fluid intake...


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 13, 2016)

chucking it down here, has been all morning  ...and cold ...and grey


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2016)

The Sun came out for about 15 minutes now it has disappeared again and it is ominously dark...


----------



## grovesy (Sep 13, 2016)

Just read it hit a 70 year high for September at Heathrow!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2016)

We've had rain!


----------



## Amigo (Sep 13, 2016)

28 degrees in the shade here and I've just spent 4 hrs in A&E with my husband. Fortunately he's ok but the hottest day of the year wasn't the best day to be there.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 13, 2016)

Northerner said:


> We've had rain!


we've had rain nearly all day ...it's not raining now but in 5 minutes ...who knows?
You'd certainly be wetter sitting on the beach than you would be swimming in the sea


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh, you guys...... Wait until you have worked in 45 degree temperatures...... We say "At least it's a dry heat"


----------



## Flower (Sep 13, 2016)

The biggest risk posed to my health from the weather is being struck by lightning on crutches rather than getting heat stroke as it's thundering and pouring down here!


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 13, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Oh, you guys...... Wait until you have worked in 45 degree temperatures...... We say "At least it's a dry heat"


we have 45 degree temps most of the time here ...that's 45 degrees Fahrenheit (7.2 Celsius)


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 13, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> Far too hot for my taste . Roll on proper autumnal weather...


I'm with you PM.  Summer is by far my least favourite season.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 13, 2016)

Knowing today was going to be hot, I did some early morning gardening, then cycled (mostly downhill) to attend a fascinating geology study day in a city museum in a cool basement room with lovely lunch & coffee in cafe included in £10 fee, then cycled home, slowly as it was hot and uphill


----------



## Austin Mini (Sep 13, 2016)

36 deg here in southern Lincolnshire this afternoon.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 13, 2016)

It's been fairly sunny here. We desperately need some rain here, so those of you who keep hogging it   please send some here. 
Where I am we seem to have our own little micro climate, heavy rain approaches then as it nears the village it splits in two and passes  by while our nearest town only a mile away can have floods, mind you we are higher up.


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 13, 2016)

Ljc said:


> We desperately need some rain here, so those of you who keep hogging it please send some here.


Not due to rain here until at least October..... One of the issues with living on the edge of the Mojave....


----------



## FergusC (Sep 14, 2016)

Flower said:


> The biggest risk posed to my health from the weather is being struck by lightning on crutches rather than getting heat stroke as it's thundering and pouring down here!


Whoops,
Misread as" being struck by lightning in crotches"
OW!


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 14, 2016)

-7 here in Southern California last night..... Looks like Fall has arrived!!!!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 14, 2016)

-7 in Southern California? I'd ask for my money back if I were you Martin


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 14, 2016)

LOL Mike, I actually live in a mountain community at 7000 feet about 90 miles from LA


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 14, 2016)

A sweltering 13/55 degrees up here. This is the Highlands after all.


----------



## Lilian (Sep 14, 2016)

As a friend says to me, everywhere else has climate, we have weather.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 14, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> A sweltering 13/55 degrees up here. This is the Highlands after all.


Aye, the lovely beach at Nairn will be packed (as ever) with shivering holidaymakers drinking steaming mugs of Bovril.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2016)

Twas pretty hot and sunny here today, darn sarf!  Think we might have one more day of it before the gloom sets in  Alarmed to see that it's still dark at 6 am these days, hate the shorter days, stupid offset elliptical orbit and planetary tilt!


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 14, 2016)

We've had delightful sunny weather here today, but yesterday we had Armageddon like storms with a bit of hail mixed in for good measure.  The thunder was so loud I nearly chocked on my fizzy water because I thought something had exploded.  It was very peculiar, one minute it was breezy but warmish, the next minute it's thunder, lightening and then hail   I have to confess this might be my fault, I had a small spending spree at the weekend in Primark, new jumpers, cardigans, thermals...so of course we have a heatwave


----------



## grovesy (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah i don't like the shorter days either!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes, KookyCat, my daughter lives in Lancashire and texted me with the news that the end of the world had come. My grandson wasn't in the least bothered by his first storm. He's supercool, like his grandad.

I love the shorter days, and up here they do get very short indeed, because after December 22 you can see the days getting longer, and that lifts the spirits.


----------

